# Thatcher: The Movie



## Augie March (Jul 1, 2010)

Meryl Streep is possibly going to play her apparently in a new BBC film see here.

They're missing a trick here, I would've thought Linda Blair would be a much more apt choice...


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jul 1, 2010)

I reckon only Klaus Kinski could really have done her any justice.


----------



## Augie March (Jul 1, 2010)

Yes. With David Lynch to direct. 

If he made John Merrick beautiful, then maybe he could... 

...actually no, he couldn't.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 1, 2010)

Paul Verhoeven. Mirren to play the milk snatcher


----------



## starfish2000 (Jul 1, 2010)

why is the part of Dennis being played by someone who looks nothing like him

Or is Jim Broadbent just wheeled out by choice these days....Yawn


----------



## grimble (Jul 1, 2010)

Augie March said:


> Meryl Streep is possibly going to play her apparently in a new BBC film see here.
> 
> Meryl Streep is fascinated by this period - she played Mrs Scargill in the film "The Strike".  Al Pacino as Arthur Scargill.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Strike


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 1, 2010)

Streep is dead to me now.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 1, 2010)

Can't remember the last decent film I saw with MS in it. Was she in Postcards from the Edge? That was good.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 1, 2010)

grimble;10829225][QUOTE=Augie March said:


> Meryl Streep is possibly going to play her apparently in a new BBC film see here.
> 
> Meryl Streep is fascinated by this period - she played Mrs Scargill in the film "The Strike".  Al Pacino as Arthur Scargill.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Strike



Wasn't it more like Jenniffer Saunders playing Meryl Streep playing Mrs Scargill?

Likewise with Peter Richardson playing Al Pacino as Arthur Scargill?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 1, 2010)

Pete Postlethwaite should play Denis Thatcher. But then I think Pete Postlethwaite should play everyone in everything.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 1, 2010)

jer said:


> Can't remember the last decent film I saw with MS in it. Was she in Postcards from the Edge? That was good.



Wasn't she in dingos ate my baby?


----------



## Zabo (Jul 1, 2010)

I hope she uses her "Out Of Africa" accent. I'll wet myself with laughter.

Credit due where credit due, she's versatile. She was also uglier when she was younger. Now she has character.


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Jul 1, 2010)

If the BBC has anything to do with it, Thatcher will be portrayed as a monster while she's actually the best PM this country has had in my life time.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 1, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Wasn't she in dingos ate my baby?



Never saw it but yeah.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 1, 2010)

Kenny Vermouth said:


> *If the BBC has anything to do with it, Thatcher will be portrayed as a monster while* she's actually the best PM this country has had in my life time.



Kenny, it's the 1980's on the phone, it wants it's Thatcherite paranoia back.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 1, 2010)

Kenny Vermouth said:


> If the BBC has anything to do with it, Thatcher will be portrayed as a monster while she's actually the best PM this country has had in my life time.



Tell that to the communities she destroyed and the families of hunger strikers in Ireland


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 1, 2010)

Tbh, I doubt Kenny cares much, all he ever does is fire off some cuntish post every couple of weeks and then vanishes until the next time.


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 19, 2010)

Well her kids don't like it:


> “Sir Mark and Carol are appalled at what they have learnt about the film,” says a friend of the family. “They think it sounds like some Left-wing fantasy. They feel strongly about it, but will not speak publicly for fear of giving it more publicity."



http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...family-are-appalled-at-Meryl-Streep-film.html
Would love to know what constitutes a 'left wing fantasy' in their minds.

How on earth has he become a 'Sir'??? Seriously?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 19, 2010)

Mr. Can''t coup wont coup and his racist sister can fuck off though.


----------



## geminisnake (Jul 19, 2010)

I take it it won't be shown in scottish cinemas??


----------



## tar1984 (Jul 19, 2010)

It'll be fine in scottish cinemas as long as it really puts the boot in.  So as long as it's an accurate portrayal I see no problems.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 19, 2010)

Who played thatcher in the GLC? 
Great theme by kate bush BTW.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 19, 2010)

tar1984 said:


> It'll be fine in scottish cinemas as long as it really puts the boot in.  So as long as it's an accurate portrayal I see no problems.


 
It will be rehabilatatory shit along the lines of 'The Queen'.

I shall hate it.


----------



## rekil (Jul 19, 2010)

Mickey Rourke as her fave latin hardman Pinochet.

Frank Langella wouldn't be bad.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 19, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Who played thatcher in the GLC?
> Great theme by kate bush BTW.


 
Oh it was bridget Neilson


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 19, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Who played thatcher in the GLC?
> Great theme by kate bush BTW.


----------



## Maltin (Jul 17, 2011)

Trailer released recently - doesn't really show very much


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 18, 2011)

Never liked Streep, selfish actor IMO puts her performance above everything else and unbalances films.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 18, 2011)

Augie March said:


> I would've thought Linda Blair would be a much more apt choice...


 
or Linda Lovelace


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 18, 2011)

urgh, this is still happening then


----------



## geminisnake (Dec 30, 2011)

People need to vote in this poll!!

http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/cifamerica/poll/2011/dec/30/margaret-thatcher-iron-lady-poll


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 30, 2011)

I reckon Christopher Walken should have played her.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 30, 2011)

SpookyFrank said:


> Pete Postlethwaite should play Denis Thatcher. But then I think Pete Postlethwaite should play everyone in everything.



Erm, hate to break it to you but...


----------



## N_igma (Dec 30, 2011)

geminisnake said:


> People need to vote in this poll!!
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/cifamerica/poll/2011/dec/30/margaret-thatcher-iron-lady-poll



Why? It's not going to make the old hag die so pretty pointless.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Dec 30, 2011)

From an review of said "film" on IMDB:



> I also liked the movie didn't dwell too much on the politics, but on the character of Margaret Thatcher. We see the human side of The Iron Lady herself, beyond all the partisan politics and rumors, we get to see a very personal and sad side of her. The subplot focusing on Thacther's grief over her husband's death, as the older version battles with hallucinations and an unwillingness to let go of her dear Denis are heartbreaking.



Pass the fucking sick bucket, please....


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Dec 30, 2011)

...and anyway, if you really want to make a biopic about a past world leader, you're really going to have to pull out all the stops to beat this slice of utter dementedness:


----------



## Augie March (Dec 30, 2011)

The trailer I saw recently in the cinema for this, did make me feel rather queasy.


----------



## geminisnake (Dec 30, 2011)

N_igma said:


> Why? It's not going to make the old hag die so pretty pointless.



One can live in hope, plus it will make me feel better and I need that just now ok


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 30, 2011)

i'm resolved to treat this as a laugh at what will be worthy, revisionist pathe crap. It does include the brighton hotel bombing- in the trailer she is all 'dennis, dennis' amidst the smoke and fire and at that point I began to laugh. Should be worth a few lols and panto booing imo


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Dec 31, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> i'm resolved to treat this as a laugh at what will be worthy, revisionist pathe crap. It does include the brighton hotel bombing- in the trailer she is all 'dennis, dennis' amidst the smoke and fire and at that point I began to laugh. Should be worth a few lols and panto booing imo



If you fancy some company in giving the boos/providing a piss-taking "commentary" and so on, I'm not averse to having my arm twisted for this


----------



## Cid (Dec 31, 2011)

Don't forget to cheer when Neave cops it.


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Jan 1, 2012)

*Movie trailer voice guy* "This winter... imagine... a boot... stamping on a human face... forever...

Thatcher... the movie... in cinemas now"


----------



## krink (Jan 4, 2012)

has anyone seen this page? boycotting a film....hmmm seems a bit daft to me.

https://www.facebook.com/brumtownlobster?sk=app_2405167945#!/events/208036769284214/


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 4, 2012)

I wouldn't be suprised if some take to tabling the opening, like crimethinc did with V is for Vendetta


----------



## editor (Jan 4, 2012)

I couldn't watch it in a cinema. I'd turn into Shouty Man.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 4, 2012)

editor said:


> I couldn't watch it in a cinema. I'd turn into Shouty Man.



oh no way I'm paying for it, torrent will be employed


----------



## krink (Jan 4, 2012)

i'm not even interested in seeing it for free


----------



## krink (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## Zabo (Jan 5, 2012)

I see respondents to Bradshaw's review are entering the spirit. Feel free to join in the mirth.

"My wish would be pushing Thatcher's coffin into a crematorium incinerator That way I would 100% certain that she's finally fucking gone."



http://www.guardian.co.uk/film/2012/jan/05/the-iron-lady-film-review?CMP=EMCFLMEML1672


----------



## story (Jan 6, 2012)

Jesus fucking christ. They're doing a fashion feature on daytime telly right now, extolling and celebrating Thatcher's style and dress sense.

Whether or not her style is laudable, I care not; what leaves me gaping is this campaign to make her into some kind of cultural icon: biog movie with tips for oscars, people saying "What was so bad about her?", endless rerunning of that quote from Mitterand who apparently wanted to get up inside her.

I knew we'd have to revisit her and her legacy at some point, but sweet suffering cbhrist, when the fuck did she become a national treasure? If not now, the she is clearly being repackaged as such.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 7, 2012)

story said:


> Jesus fucking christ. They're doing a fashion feature on daytime telly right now, extolling and celebrating Thatcher's style and dress sense.
> 
> Whether or not her style is laudable, I care not; what leaves me gaping is this campaign to make her into some kind of cultural icon: biog movie with tips for oscars, people saying "What was so bad about her?", endless rerunning of that quote from Mitterand who apparently wanted to get up inside her.
> 
> I knew we'd have to revisit her and her legacy at some point, but sweet suffering cbhrist, when the fuck did she become a national treasure? If not now, the *she is clearly being repackaged as such*.



Just wait until she passes on. It'll be more vomit inducing than Lady Di's mourning outbreak.


----------



## mrfusion (Jan 7, 2012)

We needed a film to play in between the eulogies and hagiographies upon her death.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 7, 2012)

Scum, Name of the Father, This is England.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 7, 2012)

would be urban filk makers should do a doc on the street parties - that would go down nice with middle England


----------



## grit (Jan 7, 2012)

Going to see it tomorrow...


----------



## Ceej (Jan 7, 2012)

She'll never sodding die.......

and if they're trying to humanise her, good luck with that.......I couldn't sit through that film and listen to that voice again to save my life.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 9, 2012)

Tory MP bloke on LBC this morning who visits her every week said she hasn't seen the flim and never watches or reads anything about herself anyway. And she's in 'good spirits' apparently.


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 9, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Tory MP bloke on LBC this morning who visits her every week said she hasn't seen the flim and never watches or reads anything about herself anyway. And she's in 'good spirits' apparently.



Good spirits = pickled?


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 9, 2012)

It looks like it may be a hit at cinemas. I went to see "The Artist" yesterday and saw that the 2 afternoon showings of The Iron Lady had sold out. Having Streep in it would bring in the punters.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 9, 2012)

Pathe are going to run out of historical figures to make look human in an oscar-begging manner. Whose next? the softer side of cromwell in ireland


----------



## Stigmata (Jan 10, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> Pathe are going to run out of historical figures to make look human in an oscar-begging manner. Whose next? the softer side of cromwell in ireland



I would watch that


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 14, 2012)

I went to see it today.

It is an outstanding performance by Streep and the actress who plays the young Maggie.

I was curious as its a big hit at my local- The Ritzy. They have it on 2 screens. Audience is a mixture of young and old.

What did I make of it?

If I was a Tory I would be pleased with it. It shows her as doing right by the country in difficult circumstances. Taking unpopular policies that in the end paid off with a thriving economy. The only criticism is that she stayed on to long.

It shows her as old lady coping with loss of her husband. She has flashbacks to incidents when she was PM and young MP. This is clever as the film skated over the Miners Strike ( not mentioned) whilst having long section on Falklands War. Which the film suggests was the making of her.

The more interesting bits are when she complains that politics today is all about "feelings" not ideas and philosophies. There is great scene between her and her doctor. Also another when an admirer tells her how much she did for women.

This is more frustrating as the rest of the film does not explore her ideas ( or those around her at the time). It goes more for a shallow Hollywood feminism of a woman struggling in a mans world. Which Thatcher didnt really play on herself.

The film is also about old age and the way someone struggles with loss of loved ones and there faculties. This is done in an interesting and thought provoking way. The problem is , for me, this is humanising Thatcher. A film could have been done on this subject without Thatcher as a real life character.

I think a review I read said a problem with the film is that it puts to many themes in- Biog, female empowerment Hollywood style and aging. I however think the film makers got the balance wrong.

The beginning of the film is also interesting but not followed up. She gets out of the house to buy a pint of milk. Encountering the world that she , above all others , helped create. Clearly its not one she feels comfortable in. The film shows her social attitudes has been rooted in the 40s and 50s respectable working class. This interesting avenue was not followed up in the rest of the film.

Still Its worth seeing for Streep. Its quite uncanny how she is Thatcher. I was not throwing things at the screen. I kept on thinking this could have been a great film about Thatcher. As I have posted there were moments when it could have gone down a different route.

Trailer shows how Streep is Maggie:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDiCFY2zsfc


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 14, 2012)

So it is the complete pathe hagio I expected?

Great!

I shall watch this in due course.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 14, 2012)

Oh yes it is. I did read some Tories were complaining about it. I really dont understand why. Its cleverly right wing like the Kings Speech was.

We are good at making films like this. It was an entertaining film with all those good British actors in it. I expect this film might do well in USA.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 15, 2012)

I've been calling oscar-bait since I saw the trailer


----------



## StraightOuttaQ (Jan 15, 2012)

I think the best description Of it I read was this ; "_. The aim was clearly to focus on Maggie the person, not Maggie the larger than life figurehead, but I'm not sure I really see the point of making a biopic on the country's most infamous Prime Minister while never actually bothering with any of her politics. You might as well make a movie on how Fred West was such a talented gardener. "_​
I'll never be able to watch Mamma Mia and have a quick shufty to Meryl's Streeps milftastic performance again. Every time I close my eyes, I'll have the cold dead eyes of Thatch haunting me......​


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 15, 2012)

Augie March said:


> Meryl Streep is possibly going to play her apparently in a new BBC film see here.
> 
> They're missing a trick here, I would've thought Linda Blair would be a much more apt choice...



Glenn Close should get the part.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 15, 2012)

Augie March said:


> Meryl Streep is possibly going to play her apparently in a new BBC film see here.
> 
> They're missing a trick here, I would've thought Linda Blair would be a much more apt choice...



from link:

 "According to the filmmakers, the film "tells the story of a woman who smashed through the barriers of gender and class to be heard in a male-dominated world. The story concerns power and the price that is paid for power, and is a surprising and insightful portrait of an extraordinary and complex woman."

Maggie was from the typical petit bourgeois background that voted Tory. What the film does not go into is her ideas. Which along with Reagan was Neo Liberalism. There is little focus on how for many she destroyed manufacturing and traditional working class life. ( Miners etc). Her legacy was the power that the City has now over this country. She in reality did little for women.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 15, 2012)

Also the link mentions Stephan Frears "The Deal" about Blair/ Gordon relationship. A far superior film.

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/the-deal


----------



## Reno (Jan 15, 2012)

Streep is the only reason why I would even consider seeing this, but I don't really care for biopics that attempt to take in a whole life. They are nearly always bland and unfocused. A better approach is to focus on a particular episode or aspect of a famous life as did The Queen or The King's Speech (or in Thatcher's case the rather good TV movie The Falklands Play). Neither are favourite films of mine, but their focus on a particular aspect of their subjects life gave these films a dramatic spine that a more general biopic lacks. Having lived though the era, I also find it difficult to see Thatcher as mainly a human interest story rather than a political story. It's a lazy way to sidestep any controversy and in a way completely pointless. I've never have been interested what made her tick, I just don't find her in any way fascinating as a person.

How about a biopic on Barbara Castle ?


----------



## StraightOuttaQ (Jan 15, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> from link:"According to the filmmakers, the film "tells the story of a woman who smashed through the barriers of gender and class to be heard in a male-dominated world. The story concerns power and the price that is paid for power, and is a surprising and insightful portrait of an extraordinary and complex woman."



According to the film makers, the shape of the persons genitals and bucking gender conformity are the key points of this story. By that logic, Wayne County would have been a far more rewarding artistic choice for a film.

And to ignore her political aftermath, irrevocably changing the landscape of the UK in every possible way, is as I said, like making a biopic of Fred West and concentrating on his gardening skills.


----------



## Reno (Jan 15, 2012)

StraightOuttaQ said:


> According to the film makers, the shape of the persons genitals and bucking gender conformity are the key points of this story. By that logic, *Wayne* County would have been a far more rewarding artistic choice for a film.



'Jayne' please !

She used to be the flatmate of a friend of mine who had many hilarious anecdotes to tell about her. They had to eventually ask her to leave, because otherwise they would have lost their council flat. She would make for a very eventful biopic.

Jayne County was one of the two main influences on the character in "Hedwig and the Angry Inch"


----------



## Augie March (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm amazed that there hasn't actually been a Reagan biopic yet. Jeff Bridges playing Rooster Cogburn playing Reagan would be an Oscar acceptance speech waiting to happen.


----------



## Augie March (Jan 15, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Glenn Close should get the part.



She will in the reboot, Thatcher Reborn.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 15, 2012)

Augie March said:
			
		

> She will in the reboot, Thatcher Reborn.



Thatcher vs Alien vs Miners III


----------



## StraightOuttaQ (Jan 15, 2012)

Reno said:


> 'Jayne' please !....would make for a very eventful biopic.



You see, that's my point. Want to challenge the idea of people defined by society in terms of their gender? Don't go for the safe option. But they do. Every time.

As for US presidents, look at the narrative arc of US politicans friends. Nixon gets used a lot in movies - Nixon, Watchmen,  because he's a bad guy. The Kennedys also - JFK, 13 Days, Kennedy (Mini series) , Transformers -  because we all know how that story ends and Cuba. Bush the 2nd also, because he is easily parodied (Transformers, and the astounding presentation in ' W. ', which is less of a biopic and more of a parable. I think of 'W.' as being the tale of a simple man out of his depth - like a remake of 'Being There'). 

Carter? Reagan? Ford? All pretty much of no interest to film makers. Next years pic about the Iran Hostage crisis will be interesting to see how they deal with Carter. Reagan? Same problem as Thatch - a descent into senility, and two terms defined by not a single event. No centre for the story. The collapse of the wall and soviet union + Gulf War I both happened under Bush Senior.


----------



## Reno (Jan 15, 2012)

StraightOuttaQ said:


> You see, that's my point. Want to challenge the idea of people defined by society in terms of their gender? Don't go for the safe option. But they do. Every time.



How is living as a transgender woman the safe option ? Not only is it physically painful and dangerous if they go for surgery, they also often lose their jobs and find themselves rejected by friends and family and are in constant danger of abuse by complete strangers. Mainstream society identifies them by the gender they reject, like you just did. I have a few transgender friends and none of them would appreciate being referred to by their previous gender. At best it's considered insensitive, at worst it's discriminatory.

Jayne County would kick in your head.


----------



## StraightOuttaQ (Jan 15, 2012)

Reno said:


> Jayne County would kick in your head.



Reno, thats not what I meant - I'm not saying living as a TG is a safe option. I meant the film makers, not Jayne! I'm talking about the movie, not Jayne.

The film makers, by using Thatcher as an example of how to challenge gender stereotypes and presumptions, chose the safe option (ie a woman who does things traditionally considered male).

I don't understand how you could possibly read that as me saying that living as a TG is a safe option at all, which is not what I was trying to say. Though possibly I could have rephrased to make it explicity clear.

Do you think Jayne would kick my head in for saying the film makers chose the easier option by covering thatch rather than a real TG person, when trying to show how you can challenge gender stereotypes?

Let me make this explicity clear so there is no ambiguity or room for misinterpretation - film makers in choosing to do a movie that shows how difficult it is bucking people presumptions of gender identity and stereotypical gender roles, don't do something like Thatcher ; in doing that, thats a safe commercial option. If you want something whereby someone truly challenges societies presumption that the shape of your genitals defines what you can and cannot do, Lets see 'Jayne County : The Movie'. (Though not having seen Hedwig yet, I wouldn't know how that covers it)


----------



## Reno (Jan 15, 2012)

StraightOuttaQ said:


> Do you think Jayne would kick my head in for saying the film makers chose the easier option by covering thatch rather than a real TG person, when trying to show how you can challenge gender stereotypes?



No, I'm saying she would kick in your head for calling her *Wayne* County. That's her male name before she started to live as *Jayne* County. You don't do that to a TG woman.

Now that I understand that you were talking about the Thatcher film: of course they are not going to make a big mainstream film about Jayne County, though I'd love see Meryl Streep having a go at that (she'd be good too! ). Hedwig and the Angry Inch is great though and does exactly what you are asking for. It was even quite successful for a small indie film, but will never appeal to a mainstream audience.


----------



## StraightOuttaQ (Jan 15, 2012)

Reno said:


> No, I'm saying she would kick in your head for calling her *Wayne* County. That's her male name before she started to live as *Jayne* County. You don't do that to a TG woman.



When using that example, the name Wayne came into my head first, not Jayne. Nothing bad intended.


----------



## 1%er (Jan 15, 2012)

Will this film be PG or 18+?

I understand it is not for miners


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 15, 2012)

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/01/11/article-2084959-0F67998900000578-541_306x423.jpg
Always though Geoffrey Palmer would have made a convincing Richard Nixon,certainly got the jowls for it.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 6, 2013)

Pretty dull so far. Great acting job by Streep though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 6, 2013)

It's fucking weird this. Some of it is like a Big Train sketch and some of it is like the Comic Strip. And it is in rather poor taste. I despise Thatcher but think this is a rather unfair portrayal. 
The use of echo and flashback is very silly too - "compromise...compromise...compromise"


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 6, 2013)

Holy shit, she's got Manion on her team!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 6, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> It's fucking weird this. Some of it is like a Big Train sketch and some of it is like the Comic Strip. And it is in rather poor taste. I despise Thatcher but think this is a rather unfair portrayal.
> The use of echo and flashback is very silly too - "compromise...compromise...compromise"


 
Really, I thought it's probably quite a realistic portrayal of her dotage.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 6, 2013)

Now we have a training montage. This is turning out to a classic bad movie


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 6, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Really, I thought it's probably quite a realistic portrayal of her dotage.


But it is pure speculation


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 6, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> But it is pure speculation


 
She's not the first person to get old.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 6, 2013)

Michael Sheen must have been gutted not to get the leading role.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 6, 2013)

That is Michael Sheen. He's so method he kept it up all the way to the Oscars.

Meryl Streep has a brief cameo as a factory worker.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 6, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> She's not the first person to get old.


It just seems like a really creaky plot device.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 6, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> It just seems like a really creaky plot device.


 
Oh definitely. I gave up watching it half an hour ago. It's on in the background for any dramatic bits. If there are any.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 6, 2013)

edit


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 6, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> edit


Sneaky


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 6, 2013)

This is what it reminds me of:


----------



## susie12 (Jan 7, 2013)

Watched this last night and Meryl Streep is amazing, but what struck me was what a misguided, pigheaded, poor politician Thatcher  was.  I know this is news to nobody, or at least I hope it isn't, but watching her reign compressed into a couple of hours really makes the point.  Hope Cameron has watched it, especially the poll tax riots.  Think on DC.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 7, 2013)

susie12 said:


> Watched this last night and Meryl Streep is amazing, but what struck me was what a misguided, pigheaded, poor politician Thatcher was. I know this is news to nobody, or at least I hope it isn't, but watching her reign compressed into a couple of hours really makes the point. Hope Cameron has watched it, especially the poll tax riots. Think on DC.


 
I watched this last night and am relieved that I came away hating her as much as ever.  Was worried I might feel a smidgeon of sympathy/humanity for her, but I worried needlessly


----------



## susie12 (Jan 7, 2013)

My feelings exactly Minnie.


----------



## youngian (Jan 7, 2013)

Not forgetting Jennifer Saunders' Sunset Boulevard Thatcher in the Hunt for Tony Blair.
Delightfully nasty stuff and one of the best films Comic Strip have ever done.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2013)

What? (That last sentence)


----------



## Reno (Jan 8, 2013)

I've recorded it because I enjoy a bit of Streep, but I'm still traumatised by Mamma Mia from the same director, so not sure I can watch it. That bothers me much more than that this is a film about Thatcher, about a good film could be made. Downfall was quite good and that wasn't about a politician I especially liked.


----------

